# Rattle-chicken



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We have A RIR cockerel that's ab 4 months old who from the very beginning have had this rattle when he breathes and it sometimes sounds like a burp. We've treated him for cocksidiosis (spelling) and it haven't changed it one bit. Does anyone have any ideas as to what it could be?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic asthma? Never had a bird like that, so can only guess. Any other birds affected?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a roo that did it too I medicated and nothing happened so I put oil of oragano in the water and rattle is gone now just an idea.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

No, no other chickens have the symptoms...very strange thing though and thanks for that info...we will try it!!!


----------

